
Show HN: Feedsearch – An API for finding RSS feeds on websites - dbeath
https://feedsearch.dev
======
dbeath
OP here, I've been working on and off on some version of an RSS feed search
library for a few years. RSS is still an incredibly useful tool, and it's a
bit sad that the ecosystem isn't nearly as vibrant as it used to be. The
library that this site runs on is available at
[https://github.com/DBeath/feedsearch-
crawler](https://github.com/DBeath/feedsearch-crawler) and pull requests or
suggestions are welcome.

~~~
jjjbokma
Are you also going to support JSON feeds?

~~~
dbeath
Yes, the search supports RSS, Atom, and JSON feeds. There's an example using
jsonfeed.org, but other than that I haven't actually seen any JSON feeds in
the wild.

~~~
jjjbokma
[http://plurrrr.com/feed.json](http://plurrrr.com/feed.json) ;-)

------
Wowfunhappy
It would be great if this was a bookmarklet!

~~~
dbeath
Thanks, yeah, I've been thinking about it. A bookmarklet is the next task now.

